
How Britain came within hours of the 'breakdown of law and order' in 2008 - lnguyen
http://www.businessinsider.com/alistair-darling-uk-breakdown-of-law-and-order-financial-crisis-2018-5
======
kartan
Banks needed to be bailed out, bankers didn't.

I don't know how it was in the UK, but in Spain bankers where bailed out.
Citizens paid the excess of bankers. Taxes where redirected from health care,
education, and other services toward banking. 10 years later bankers got
everything back. Banks were bailed out and their owners where not accountable
of anything. Just one learning for them, there is no risk when taxpayers have
your back. Next time is going to be even worse.

In my opinion bankers should have to head lost their money. Banks should have
been bailed out to continue offer services and to keep safe accounts.

How was done in other countries?

------
rando444
Since the role of the value of money and government are so intertwined, one
wonders if general banking should be more the role of the government
institutions and not private corporations.

~~~
acou_nPlusOne_t
Definatly works well for china.

Also germany, where most banks are small local Raiffeisen or Sparkassen -
basically ruled by a board of the local industry/ political parties emissarys.

